#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Maternity Leave for Fathers in Sri Lanka

## Milko

We all know the female employees are eligible to take 12 weeks (84 days) of Maternity leave excluding normal holidays and Poya days. But, how about the leaves for a father once his wife got a child. Is he eligible for the same In the public sector and private sector? Or is there any new circulars came recently?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Dhiya

That is not named as materinity leave that is named as paternity leave for fathers. fathers are not allowed to take that much of paternity leave. They are allowed for three days for thier child's birth. 3 days paternity leave to any permanent, temporary, casual or trainee public officeron the birth of a child to such officer’s wife, which has to be usedwithin three months of the birth.

----------


## Assassin

> That is not named as materinity leave that is named as paternity leave for fathers. fathers are not allowed to take that much of paternity leave. They are allowed for three days for thier child's birth. 3 days paternity leave to any permanent, temporary, casual or trainee public officeron the birth of a child to such officer’s wife, which has to be usedwithin three months of the birth.


Really it's new, the duration of 3 days is not enough I feel.

----------


## Milko

> That is not named as materinity leave that is named as paternity leave for fathers. fathers are not allowed to take that much of paternity leave. They are allowed for three days for thier child's birth. 3 days paternity leave to any permanent, temporary, casual or trainee public officeron the birth of a child to such officer’s wife, which has to be usedwithin three months of the birth.


Are there any online documents available in government authorities to prove this?

----------


## Dhiya

You can search for paternity leave article. Then you will get some documentary. There are so many blog posts also available. Just go through that.

----------


## Milko

> You can search for paternity leave article. Then you will get some documentary. There are so many blog posts also available. Just go through that.


Thank you for your reply :Frown: 
As you know, there are so many articles ( including crappy articles) in the internet. Some are written without any proves or knowledge. Since you mentioned "3 days", I asked , is there any links to represent it from the government bodies. That would be more trusted.

----------


## Bhavya

> We all know the female employees are eligible to take 12 weeks (84 days) of Maternity leave excluding normal holidays and Poya days. But, how about the leaves for a father once his wife got a child. Is he eligible for the same In the public sector and private sector? Or is there any new circulars came recently?


I don't know in our country we have paternity leave for fathers or not,But it should be given to them because they also have the equal responsibility in a child upbringing.I think at least they should allow to take a 3 weeks leave.

----------


## Moana

> We all know the female employees are eligible to take 12 weeks (84 days) of Maternity leave excluding normal holidays and Poya days. But, how about the leaves for a father once his wife got a child. Is he eligible for the same In the public sector and private sector? Or is there any new circulars came recently?



Hi there, Milko!

Such an interesting question to talk about! According to the International Labour office, Paternity leave is given for men( fathers) which can be taken after the baby is born. An then there's this other leave in every organisation called The Parental Leave which is given to both the parents so that they could spend precious time with their new born!


These three leaves are a must worldwide which was implemented b the WHO ( World health organization) so that countries that come under the WHO are following these rules both the public and privates , since Sri lanka is a member of The WHO South East Asia Region this rule is being followed here as well. I hope now you got the answers!

----------


## Milko

> Hi there, Milko!
> 
> Such an interesting question to talk about! According to the International Labour office, Paternity leave is given for men( fathers) which can be taken after the baby is born. An then there's this other leave in every organisation called The Parental Leave which is given to both the parents so that they could spend precious time with their new born!
> 
> 
> These three leaves are a must worldwide which was implemented b the WHO ( World health organization) so that countries that come under the WHO are following these rules both the public and privates , since Sri lanka is a member of The WHO South East Asia Region this rule is being followed here as well. I hope now you got the answers!


Thank you for your explanation Shivani! :Thumbs: 
Is there any pieces of evidence which are published by the Sri Lankan government :Sri Lanka Flag:  anywhere (according to the labour law of Sri Lanka)? I need to know the exact count of days. :Argue:

----------


## Moana

> Thank you for your explanation Shivani!
> Is there any pieces of evidence which are published by the Sri Lankan government anywhere (according to the labour law of Sri Lanka)? I need to know the exact count of days.


From the researches I've made so far , there are no Government Documentations that explains a paternity leave, so the conclusion should be that Men are not given a paternity leave down here in Sri lanka, even though it is a member of The WHO!  :Smile:  I hope I have made the relevant explanation you have asked for.

----------

